# Bee free honee



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

Interested in hearing some opinions on this product
http://www.beefreehonee.com/pages/saving-the-bees


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

See this concurrent thread on the same topic ...
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?321238-Shark-Tank-Last-Night-Bee-Free-Honee


----------



## CW Finnerty (Feb 4, 2016)

I feel certain that it is not as beneficial as the real stuff. Most likely, the real stuff is healthier; also, I feel that taking the honey from the bees causes them to pollinate more to make more honey. If we stop taking the honey, less pollination . . . kind of like in the "Bee Movie" opcorn:


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

100% woman owned company. What does that have to do with anything???


----------



## Westhill (Jul 26, 2012)

As someone in the other thread noted, it's not "bee free" because it's made with apples, most likely pollinated by bees that are owned by a beekeeper. Slave bee labor!!! Shut them down now!


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

I just feel like we need to somehow make our voices heard.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

The customer testimonials appear just as fake as their product.

Jean-Marc


----------



## crazylocha (Mar 26, 2013)

"Made with ♥ in Minneapolis Minnesota. Crafted with organic apples, lemon juice, and cane sugar."

Yeah, OK, uh hmm.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

gregstahlman said:


> I just feel like we need to somehow make our voices heard.


Won't that provide more publicity? This is a case of a Troll product. Best thing to do is ignore it and sell your own real honey. People who buy "honee" may buy honey too. People who buy honey and know the difference probably won't buy "honee".


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

gregstahlman said:


> I just feel like we need to somehow make our voices heard.


I have emailed them and it appears that they stole some beekeepers pics and posted on their website while bashing them for transporting and pollinating. I hope their product fails. Using "Save the bees" as a marketing tool is a complete lie.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Do you know what's worst than honee? Ultra filtered Chinese honey...


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Brian Suchan said:


> 100% woman owned company. What does that have to do with anything???


In some cases, it can mean a lot (and be important). For instance, when the fcc auctioned off cell phone spectrum bandwidth in the 90s, the auction process had credits built in for businesses that were minority and/or women owned....meaning that the same bid was worth more from a company owned by a woman or a minority.

Many small shell companies were formed, (owned by minority women by design) simply to buy spectrum (amd resell it to one of the big cimpanies) because there was a tangible saving in cost to do so.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree. We are way more voices than these people with a quirky marketing campaign. It's not honee, hunny , honí or whatever made up weird you can come up with to call this syrup honey when is not. I say let's take them down.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ian said:


> Do you know what's worst than honee? Ultra filtered Chinese honey...


I don't know, Ian. At least it was honey and not mislabeled apple sauce/juice/puree.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

sqkcrk said:


> I don't know, Ian. At least it was honey and not mislabeled apple sauce/juice/puree.


Ya but really, who is going to buy it? It's geared towards an extremely small demographic, it's only really pissing us off because we are Beekeepers. Ever ask for honey to sweeten your coffee at McDonalds? Honey flavoured syrup...lol 

This stuff is not going to move the market, but watered down syrup blended ultra filtered chineses honey does !


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Who is going to buy "honee"? I don't know. But someone will. Whether enough to keep the business going, no one knows.

I don't drink coffee.  That crap that can be found at most fast food places is awful. Too bad it says honey on the label. Maybe we should be up in arms over that, as well.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

That's my point Mark , 
The reason this product is getting so much leg is it directly insults our business, and I agree with all the comments made here in regards to such 

But next month we will not be talking about it at all 👍


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

My point, made earlier, is that by us discussing this stuff and getting all riled up about it gives it air play and attention it does not deserve. It's a Troll. You defeat a troll by not giving it any attention.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Strategic brilliance
This demographic sells on this kind of publicity

Who cares about Beekeepers , the message is for vegans, and Beekeepers are driving that message


----------



## CoryM465 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ian said:


> Strategic brilliance
> This demographic sells on this kind of publicity
> 
> Who cares about Beekeepers , the message is for vegans, and Beekeepers are driving that message


I couldn't be in greater disagreement. All that is needed for evil to succeed is for good men to do nothing. If for no other reason than to do the right thing we should be spreading the word that this product is a lie and choosing it over real local honey will only harm the bee population.

I'm completely new to this, but if I was established selling honey and showed a decrease in sales from this year to last, I'd seriously considering suing over the fraud this lie perpetrates. It probably wouldn't be worth it for one beekeeper, but if a hundred plus joined together under one law firm it might be worth it.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Yes, you are completely new to this. If you had a decrease in sales from one year to another you wouldn't really know that until the end of the year. Unless you are, and have been for quite some time, tracking sales by way of spread sheets and something like Quickbooks.

I can tell you from 20 years of tracking my own sales that from year to year sales volumes vary and no two years out of twenty have there been any two years where monthly sales have been the same as before.

There is a lot more than one company selling some faux honey that will effect honey sales of any individual or group on this site. It would be impossible or really expensive to show how sales of "honee" have effected sales of "honey". There are too many other things that effect the sales of honey.

I don't care for someone slipping into the market on the coat tails of honey by the use of the Honey Industry's ills. Underhanded, misleading, lies, and misinformation. But, "evil"? Pretty strong language.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

CoryM465 said:


> I couldn't be in greater disagreement. All that is needed for evil to succeed is for good men to do nothing. If for no other reason than to do the right thing we should be spreading the word that this product is a lie and choosing it over real local honey will only harm the bee population.
> 
> I'm completely new to this, but if I was established selling honey and showed a decrease in sales from this year to last, I'd seriously considering suing over the fraud this lie perpetrates. It probably wouldn't be worth it for one beekeeper, but if a hundred plus joined together under one law firm it might be worth it.


shall we make a list of product lies? 
Lol,


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

How about "butter" made without cows' milk? 



Ever heard of _margarine_? The political fallout resulting from the introduction of margarine into the marketplace was astonishing. Taxes on margarine, laws prohibiting 'yellow' colored margarine from being sold, marches, demonstrations, political campaigns, etc. 

More here ... http://mentalfloss.com/article/25638/surprisingly-interesting-history-margarine


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

And margarine has been a boom for our farm :thumbsup:

It's yellow here, always has been


----------



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Ian said:


> Who cares about Beekeepers , the message is for vegans, and Beekeepers are driving that message


Short, concise, and correct. Well said. :thumbsup:


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I just got a call from a friend of mine. Now I know who that is in those photos. And where the photographs were taken. Apparently the "honee" people took those photos for their own use. When my friend called it was a good laugh.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

If those were my photos, I would sue!!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Just realized those photos are from Kutiks Honey.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Duplicate.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RAK said:


> Just realized those photos are from Kutiks Honey.


I didn't say that. Have you seen them before?


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Go to kutiks. Those are thier pictures


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> I didn't say that. Have you seen them before?


Who else loads bees with a red skidsteer other than Kutik?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

CoryM465 said:


> and choosing it over real local honey will only harm the bee population..



LOL this really did make me chuckle. How can you prove that eating that will hurt the bees anymore than they can prove that by eating it you will save them? It can't be both, and in all actuality, it isn't going to make a bit of difference in either direction.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

RAK said:


> Who else loads bees with a red skidsteer other than Kutik?


How do you, all the way across the country, happen to be familiar with what Chuck did probably some ten years ago? I have worked with him and don't recall working with him when he used that machine in SC.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

> How do you, all the way across the country, happen to be familiar with what Chuck did probably some ten years ago? 

I have no dog I n this fight, but in Kutik's site there are pictures particularly similar. Even the dog looks the same.

http://www.beefreehonee.com/pages/saving-the-bees

http://kutikshoney.com/loading/bee_dog.jpg

http://kutikshoney.com/loading/spread_net.jpg


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Just curious. Not being confrontational. I've never been on Chuck's site so I wasn't familiar with his photos. I thought maybe you two knew each other through the AHPA perhaps.

Yup, that's Chuck pulling the net and that's David Greene's dog, in SC.

Just goes to show us that if it's on the internet someone else may use it for their own purposes. If you don't want someone else using your pictures, copyright them.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm not for this product. 

I DISLIKE. 

But just NOT going to give it any air time.:bus:digging:


----------



## CW Finnerty (Feb 4, 2016)

"Start demanding that they leave the bees enough honey to feed the colony."

Don't we already leave them some honey? :thumbsup:

"This does not necessarily mean it is the demise of the beekeeper’s income either."

Are you sure?

"I know that farmers would never respond positively to being told that they need to start growing a variety of crops"

Really?


----------



## Richard Cryberg (May 24, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> Just goes to show us that if it's on the internet someone else may use it for their own purposes. If you don't want someone else using your pictures, copyright them.


The copyright laws in the US are very clear. If you write something it is copyrighted the instant your pen touches paper or your fingers touch the keyboard. If you take a photo it is copyrighted the instant your finger pushes the camera shutter release. If it is music it is copyrighted the instant you touch your musical instrument and paly a note or start to sing or whistle. ETC. You as the author or artist do not need to do a thing to cause your material to be copyrighted. It simply happens automatically providing you can prove you were the original author/creator which generally is not at all difficult. There is no legal need to even claim it is copyrighted as that is an obvious fact.

Thus, every word you read on the internet (or anyplace else for that matter) or any picture you find anywhere is copyrighted and use of that material is in violation of US law unless you have written permission from the copyright holder. As the courts are recently getting real sick of copyright violation cases about stuff stolen over the internet and they tend to award rather large amounts of money sometimes these days to people who have had their copyrighted material stolen. In one recent case the penalty was $5 million (US) per stolen song as I recall.

As an example your post was copyrighted. So, when I responded I only used the minimum from your post to allow you to understand what I was responding to. This use of a minor portion with attribution for educational or illustrative purposes is a legally allowed use. Had I used your whole post even thou it is identified to you as the source it is weakly possible I could be charged with copyright violation. Had I posted it to another site even with attribution I clearly would have been in violation of US copyright law and if charged would have been found guilty if it went to court.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

sqkcrk said:


> How do you, all the way across the country, happen to be familiar with what Chuck did probably some ten years ago? I have worked with him and don't recall working with him when he used that machine in SC.


Mark, I used to follow his site when he updated it. Wish he still did.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Richard Cryberg said:


> The copyright laws in the US are very clear.


Thanks, Richard. Good info.

What about photographers that have what looks like a watermark on their pictures? Why do they do that?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Richard Tell google that ...


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm always amazed how jealous vegans seem to be of non-vegans. They can't just eat vegetables, they have to have fake meat. They can't just eat syrup, they have to have fake honey...


----------

